# too much veggies?



## dcullon (Nov 25, 2010)

My husband works at a school where they have cooking class. He had been bringing clean veggies from salads and some fruit in 5 gallon buckets daily. I have three ewes and 5 goats and 13 chickens. Is it ok to give them that much veggies everyday?
  They seem ok with it. They only eat what they like out of it. I just don't know if it too much for them to handle, we all know they will over eat 
 Debbie


----------



## warthog (Nov 25, 2010)

I think they should be fine, just start them slowly and increase, but watch the poo's.


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish my hubby was bringing home something like that for my goats, ducks and chickens! Especially in winter when there is so much less forage, I think it sounds like a great idea. I would just make sure they have plenty of their regular diet too and consider all that a treat, not their base of their diet.


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 25, 2010)

I get fruit veggies greens and more from a local restaurant and a grocery and my guys can go through 2 banana boxes of stuff a day.  I have 4 Nubians and 15 chickens. 

I worked them up to that amount but they get a LOT of fresh fruit and veg.


----------



## dcullon (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah thanks, I figured it was ok. They are used to eating it now. I try to give a little at a time. One of Nigerians inhaled the broccoli tops, he loved them the most. What the animals don't like the chickens will eat up. I just had to make sure they knew no meat or oils and dressings, just plain fruit and veggies.


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 27, 2010)

I do the same thing and feed the left overs to the chickens. The goat veggie trough is filled first. Then the next day I scoop out the old veggies, give those to the chickens and refill the goats.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 27, 2010)

That is wonderful!  I have to get off my butt and get over to the new restaurant in town....right now it is gleaned pumpkins, pumpkins, and more pumpkins!


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 28, 2010)

It is the way I got a 10yr old dairy goat that had been kicked in the head by a horse through the winter last year.  

Buckets of grocery store reject strawberries, grapes, raspberries, cabbage.   Anything she didn't really have to chew was a life saver.


----------



## Greendecember (Nov 29, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> It is the way I got a 10yr old dairy goat that had been kicked in the head by a horse through the winter last year.
> 
> Buckets of grocery store reject strawberries, grapes, raspberries, cabbage.   Anything she didn't really have to chew was a life saver.


Poor goat  I hope they are doing better now. 

I like the idea of feeding the goats then giving the leftovers to the chickens. We have chickens and Guineas also They go through a LOT of game bird starter a day. (11 pullets and 23 Guineas)

I see a trip to the grocery stores back door in my future LOL


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 29, 2010)

She's doing much better now. Made it through the winter and put some weight back on. Now she's due in about oh 10 minutes - 3 weeks.


----------

